# Buchtexte verschwunden



## BernLipp (20. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollte zu recherchezwecken nochmal in das ein oder andere Buch gucken aber irgendwie sind eure Infoboxen mit den Seiten leer. z.B. https://wowdata.buffed.de/object/Archimondes-Rueckkehr-und-die-Flucht-nach-Kalimdor-175758 ist das so beabsichtigt oder ist da nur was kaputtgegangen und wird demnächst repariert?

Ja, ich weiß, dass es auf wowhead noch Texte gibt, aber die sind alle Englisch.

 

Danke für die Info.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2020)

Buchtexte kann man nur aus dem Cache auslesen. Unsere Datenbank hat seit Legion keine Technik-Updates mehr erhalten können, weil Blizzard unsere Möglichkeiten auf technischer Ebene beschnitten hat.
Ich kann schauen, ob die Texte noch in der Datenbank vorhanden sind, aber ich fürchte nicht.
 
*Edit* Wir haben noch einige Texte der Classic-Bücher. Für dieses konnte ich es wieder herstellen.
https://wowdata.buffed.de/object/Archimondes-Rueckkehr-und-die-Flucht-nach-Kalimdor-175758

Aber leider sind die Verknüpfungs-Informationen verloren gegangen, wie befürchtet.


----------



## BernLipp (23. März 2020)

Danke, das ist ja immerhin etwas.    Das sollte aber auch schon deutlich weiterhelfen.

 

Wundert mich schon, dass so viele Dinge direkt im Client drin stehen aber die Buchtexte wohl nicht.


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2020)

BernLipp schrieb:


> Danke, das ist ja immerhin etwas.    Das sollte aber auch schon deutlich weiterhelfen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wundert mich schon, dass so viele Dinge direkt im Client drin stehen aber die Buchtexte wohl nicht.


 

Das liegt zum Teil an der Lokalisierung. Einige Elemente im Spiel, Zusatzinfos zu Objekten (Buchtexte) vor allem, werden nicht im Client mit dem Text hinterlegt, der wird erst beim Öffnen vom Server abgefragt. Das ist aber tasächlich gefühlt sehr willkürlich umgesetzt. Items stehen bspw. mit Namen im Client.

 

Ich habe die Texte von allen Klassik-Büchern wieder herstellen können.


----------

